# Kontakt 5 won't load all samples



## Kevin Smithers (Dec 2, 2014)

Hi,

I've been experiencing a weird behavior from Kontak 5.4.1.

I load my template on VE Pro 5 and sometimes it'll load without a problem but sometime it'll get stuck on a library and trying to reload all samples or purge samples will freeze VEP 5 and will force me to force quit.
Sometime I have to repeat this process 3 or 4 times till it loads everything correctly.
I've contacted Vienna but they don't think it's a VEP issue.

Has anyone had a similar issue?

Thanks

Mac Pro 2014 
OSX 10.9.5 
3.5 GHz 6 Core Intel Xeon E5 
64 GB of 1867 MHz DDR3 RAM 


Samples streamed through a Samsung SSD 840 EVO, 1 TB connected to a Blackmagic Dock Thunderbolt (I've already done the firmware update)


VEP 5.3.13407


----------



## RiffWraith (Dec 2, 2014)

Do you get an error? 

Are you sure it's completely frozen, and that it doesn't just appear that way, while samples are being loaded?

Are you running in preserved mode, or unpreserved?

Does this happen when that instance of VE Pro is connected to your seq? Does it happen when it isn't?

Is this an .mframe that has many .viframes, or only one?

Does this happen with specific libs, or any?

Lastly, I think K 541 had some issues that were resolved with 542. Maybe try upping, and see if that helps.

Cheers.


----------



## Kevin Smithers (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks RiffWraith,

No error, just freezes and nothing else responds after that. It appears as non-responsive on the Force Quit Application window and force quitting is the only way of closing it.

I'm positive it's frozen, it actually just happened to me on an instrument track in Cubase, so it's definitely not a VEP issue.

VEP instances are preserved.

I always load my samples before opening my DAW, so before I connect to my seq.

It's been happening with many different libraries form different companies.

I'll upgrade to 5.4.2, thanks. I've got to say though, I've encountered this issue since 5.3, it's just been worse lately.


----------



## Kevin Smithers (Dec 5, 2014)

Solved with 5.4.2, thanks.


----------

